# BB goes WB/BOW 3 times



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BB went Winners Bitch and Best of Winners, all three days this weekend in Winston-Salem. She picked up 3 points and is now pointed out and is just going to need a 3 point major to finish her championship. 

She showed great for me this weekend, and we got a lot of great comments on her. Will post pictures when I get them. This is the first time I have done this at a show circuit.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations and great job!  Will be looking for the pics!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations! You must be so proud of her! Can't wait for the pictures!

Also, I've been wondering where you've been!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks all, it was a lot of fun. I am very proud of her. Will have to wait till next year for majors, probably have a show picked out but we will see if it pans out.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

WOW!!! Congratulations!


----------

